# Ride the cockpit of a LH A-380 maiden approach to SFO



## railiner (Sep 8, 2013)

Came across this stunning video on another site. Best viewed in full screen with sound on. Enjoy!

http://www.wimp.com/approachlanding/


----------



## rrdude (Sep 8, 2013)

EXCELLENT vid, what a plane, what a view!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow! Fantastic Video, Ditto on the View and the Subject! It's been awhile since I regularly Flew as an Airline Passenger or as a Private Pilot, interesting to know that the Air Bus is called a "Super" by ATC, I always was used to hearing "Heavy" when it came to Larger Jet Craft!


----------



## railiner (Sep 8, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Wow! Fantastic Video, Ditto on the View and the Subject! It's been awhile since I regularly Flew as an Airline Passenger or as a Private Pilot, interesting to know that the Air Bus is called a "Super" by ATC, I always was used to hearing "Heavy" when it came to Larger Jet Craft!


Apparently, there is so much difference between the wake turbulence of the A380 and a B744 to warrant a different call-sign designation....

I would have thought that difference to be less than say a B744 and a heavy 707.......


----------



## Braniff747SP (Sep 8, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Wow! Fantastic Video, Ditto on the View and the Subject! It's been awhile since I regularly Flew as an Airline Passenger or as a Private Pilot, interesting to know that the Air Bus is called a "Super" by ATC, I always was used to hearing "Heavy" when it came to Larger Jet Craft!


Yeah, the new regs call for the 380 to be called 'Super'. We've been hearing that for a while out here at LAX...


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great, great video. I was expecting a hand-held iPhone video from the jump seat. It was so much more. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 8, 2013)

How's the seats on Lufthansa's new planes, the A380 and new 747? I've flown in Lufty's older seats but the new ones seem to be different. They're made by Recaro.


----------



## railiner (Sep 8, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Great, great video. I was expecting a hand-held iPhone video from the jump seat. It was so much more. Thanks for posting!


I'll have to pass the thanks on to the person on the other site where I first saw it I thought it was too good not to be more widely seen...... 

Yes, it is a fantastic production, obviously produced with LH blessings. So many camera's covering, both in the cockpit, on the ground, in the control tower, superb job.

And the Captain had a great screen personality and sense of humor.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 9, 2013)

That was awesome. I liked the "ho-hum" look on everyone's face, like they've done this a thousand times and it's routine (and I'm sure it is). It was like watching someone drive a car on their daily commute or something, not controlling this giant aircraft with a million dials and levers and such.

I kind of wish I could have seen the cockpit view on actual touchdown, but it was still really neat.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Sep 9, 2013)

I have seen this video multiple times but never gets old. BTW this was not first A380 flight into SFO, rather it was last flight for this captain, hence the water-cannon salute.. that's what I read on one another site where this video was first posted.

I especially like the reaction of the captain when the ATC first gives him a visual approach and then changes to ILS approach


----------



## tp49 (Sep 9, 2013)

When the first A380 flight came into SFO they also gave it a water cannon salute.


----------

